# Playoffs - Game 3: San Antonio Spurs @ Denver Nuggets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 27th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Denver 93, Spurs 87

Leaders: 
Andre Miller - 31 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Manu Ginobili - 23 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Nazr Mohammed - 15 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks


Game 2: Spurs 104, Denver 76 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 28 minutes
Tony Parker - 19 points, 6 assists
Marcus Camby - 9 points, 12 rebounds



*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































This could be the series swinging game right here IMO. Most, if not all of Denver's momentum was taken away with a blowout in Game 2, but Game 3 is the first of two games in Denver. We definitely have to take at least one of these games in Denver if we want a shot at winning this series. We have the momentum going into Game 3, and Denver could take that away from us just as quickly as we took it away from them. Denver is going to come out pissed off and ready to go, so hopefully our team at least matches Denver's intensity and aggression. We need to establish Duncan in the post, and obviously Duncan needs to come through on those opportunities. Duncan has to take this game over gimp ankle or not, because otherwise we aren't going to win. As long as we don't let them score all over us on the break, our defense will be just fine. Once again, it's going to come down to taking care of the ball and knocking down jumpers. If our offense is rolling again, we should be able to take this game.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Match Denver's intensity. We have to match their intensity, and probably even need to exceed Denver's intensity. Game 3 is a huge statement game for them, just as much as Game 2 was a statement game for us. We better come out with some intensity and aggression or we're going to get blown out of there.



- Limit Denver's fast break points. How do you limit it? Take care of the ball and get back. Denver has a team full of athletes that can run the floor, and we've got to get back and beat them down the floor. They can't score in the halfcourt on us too well, so it's crucial we don't give up fastbreak points.



- Knock down jumpers. I've been preaching this for awhile now, and I'm not going to stop preaching it until the season is over. We are so deadly on offense when our shooters are hitting jumpers. We absolutely have to hit jumpers.






Prediction: This game I feel a little more confident going into than the previous two games, so I like our chances. If we play San Antonio Spurs defense, then all we need to do is have our offense rolling. I think this will be a real battle, and it should be a great, great game. 



San Antonio 94, Denver 92


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

I definately agree, The key thing for hte spurs will always be defense. If they play defense the way they should, they just need to take care of the basketball and make a couple of open shots

Spurs 98, Denver 90


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

It´ll be a difficult game, but our team is better.

Spurs 95
Nuggets 89


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> It´ll be a difficult game, but our team is better.
> 
> Spurs 95
> Nuggets 89


i love that statement lol

but i think our team will be there the 1st qt but the 2nd qt might be a little dificult, the mid 3rd and 4th i think we will play great basketball but i hope its not a little to late. i think duncan will have a little bit better gm then last time and parker wil be better. manu will be more aware of our situation and hopefully bowen can contain melo.

99 spurs
95 nuggets

duncan 25 pt 12 reb
parker 20 pt 8 assits
manu 25 pt 2 steals

Go Spurs Go

2-1 take it


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Game 2 was pivotal on how Game 3 will play out, in my mind. I think that Denver was embarrassed, and they are going to come back for Game 3 with a mindset of, "Lets get 'em back." I think this will be a tough, moderately high scoring game, and if we don't bring our A game, then we won't win. Denver is mad, and they want to prove Game 2 was a fluke. They should come out with the intensity we did after we got beat in Game 1.

The keys to winning this game are:

*Duncan's Post Game*- Is he going to be a man, or a sissy? The difference between his play in Game 1 and Game 2 was monumental and he was a big reason we won Game 2. If he plays like he did in Game 2, or even better, then this game should be ours, but if he plays like that gimp ankle is bothering him, then we will need monster nights from role players to win.

*Defensive Intensity*- I still maintain that defense was what won us the game the other night. We played incredible team defense, and that lead to our great offensive performance. We didn't give up any easy baskets inside, or out and overall we had a great defensive performance. We need another one of those tonight to win.

*Low TO's*- Keeping this a half-court game means we have to take care of the ball. We all know that we are a better half-court team than Denver, and the only way they can win is if they get out on the break(or if we miss for the last 9 minutes). Keep our TO's low and they won't be able to get on the break. That keeps the game at our tempo, and doesn't allow them to get in a rhythm.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

There is a saying in the playoffs, that a blowout is easier to get over than a close one that slips away at the buzzer, but I think our case might be different. We so thouroughly trounced them in Game 2, that I am not even sure they still have the confidence of stealing home court advantage. They have heard what everyone has said now and seen that Tim Duncan is at least healthy enough to dominate and probably have some doubt creeping in.



That said, they will come out like their backs are up against the wall, and I think if we can just survive that first quarter, when the players are all juiced up to be at home and the fans are going crazy, I think we can really discourage them right off the bat. But if we come out lazy and flat at the beginning, Denver is going to blow right past us with all of that energy and behind the crowd.


I think this game will be exciting to watch for everyone other than Spurs fans, because I think it will be high-scoring and fast paced, for at least the first 3 quarters. I think, with that momentum that I mentioned, Denver will be running and gunning like never before. I think Carmelo probably has a big game, because he has been a virtual no-show in the first two, but if we can use their energy against them and force turnovers (while protecting the ball ourselves) we will be golden.


I really think the game will come down to surviving the first quarter and taking the crowd out early, protecting the basketball, and getting Brent or Bruce going early to spread the floor. I think we do at least 2 out of those 3 and it is enough to get the win:



Spurs 99
Nuggets 93


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I forgot my prediction....

Spurs-102
Nuggets-91


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I forgot my prediction....
> 
> Spurs-102
> Nuggets-91


wow shocking score


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it seems like on the nuggets board every 1 is picking the nuggets to win by double digits

last yr i was happy when the spurs beat the grizz in the 1st but this yr i will be very happy and proud to knock of the nuggets


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I expect the Spurs to easily win this game. my prediction:
Saint Anthonys: 102
Denver: 90


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

kfranco said:


> I expect the Spurs to easily win this game. my prediction:
> *Saint Anthonys*: 102
> Denver: 90


lol you're whiter than me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Spurs are only -1.5 in vBookie for tonight's game so if you're confident the spurs are going to win this would be a great game to bet on. I got 3,000 on it myself


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I say Tim is back, I say they are fired up and ready to win a championship, I say Spurs by 15.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The Spurs are only -1.5 in vBookie for tonight's game so if you're confident the spurs are going to win this would be a great game to bet on. I got 3,000 on it myself



I just bet 3372 on spurs, hows that for confidence?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horrible horible start were down 6 in the 1st 9 plus to go duncan 0-2 this is horrible


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

This has started exactly the way that everyone knew it was going to. They have come out fired up and are 6-6 on offensive possesions and scores. We need to survive this and start getting some stops.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

3-10 and the crowd is in the gm, duncan is like 0-3 and so is parker time for manu


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

why is manu on the bench???


also am i the only one who has noticed that every time gregg popvich is drinking from his gatorade cup, ther is always 2 stacked together.... Maybe becuase of his 2 rings here in SA>??


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

it over suckesr, you guys cant come back since we have this crowd, 2-1 nuggs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

itsa lil to early for that.. but i dont like the way its going


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we have the lead finally 22 20


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that move to move pop is good so far 24 20
we back in it with a small lead duncan parker arnt doiong well at all so hopefully thst will change


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

All things considered, I am pretty happy with the first quarter. I mean, Tim Duncan went out with 2 fouls 4 minutes into the game and we still managed to be up by 4 after one quarter. I consider that more than a small victory, especially because I would have been OK with just being within 4 or 5. Good quarter.


Looks like Manu the 6th Man has taken over again. With Tony and Tim on the bench for about half of the quarter I think, Manu scored 11 points and kept us alive.

We did what we needed to: we survived the first run and have given ourselves a chance in the game. We just need to lock down on D and make some shots.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

richiejakobe said:


> it over suckesr, you guys cant come back since we have this crowd, 2-1 nuggs


A post like that should really wait until the end of the game...sucker

Spurs end the quarter up 24-20 despite a horrible preformance by thier Starters. Infact, all them were benched besides Bowen.

Ginobilli's having a monster game out there! In just 7 minutes he has 11 points, 4 rebounds, 0 Turnovers, and he's 4-7 for for FG's and 2-2 for FT's. And he just missed the full court shot at the buzzer...rite off the back of the rim.

Anyone else getting alot of interference from this "high-def" game?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great flop by martin


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is big trouble with duncan having 3 fouls wow i cant beilve this, were up by 9 but in a flash we could be down by 9...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> great flop by martin


Definitely. I don't care wtf any Nugget fans have to say, that was a ****in horrible *** call. I honestly think the reffs are out for Timmy tonight. I'm not just being a Homer.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker needs to take it over


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

They just showed this during the game:

"San Antonio Spurs:
Starters: 15 points
Bench: 20 points"

That just shouldn't be happening. If it wasn't for our bench we would be down by double digits.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. Gino looks like Bowen on D and Tmac on offense.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im glad were up by 9 and kmart just got t. parker needs to take this over and penitrate if he has nothing he should kick it to manu on the wing. Thank God for our bench


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If anyone ever says that the NBA is biased towards Spurs and always lets spurs get away with fouls, and other violations, im gonna puke. This has been some of the worest calls I ever seen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gino's stats so far:

Min: 9 
Field Goals: 5-8 
3 Pointers: 1-3 
Free Throws: 2-2 
Rebounds: 4 
Assists: 2 
Turnovers: 0 
Points: 13

All in 9 minutes, just 9 minutes.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

two horrible tos


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

are big guys are in foul trouble... i still feel like denver is in control even though were up, owell were up by 10 and for the most part are dictatiing the tempo


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Gino's stats so far:
> 
> Min: 9
> Field Goals: 5-8
> ...


NBA.COM says 7 min and 17 points.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

MANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!




I'm here guys. Great half of basketball for us so far. We've got some foul issues, but our defense is absolutely killing them right now. We just have to keep the offense going.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> MANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


Damn he is on fire right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Very very impressive half of basketball. Very impressive. Our defense has absolutely smothered them, and crashing the offensive boards has given our offense a huge boost.



Hopefully Duncan can stay out of foul trouble, but if the refs are going to fall for pitiful flops like Kenyon Martin's, Duncan won't make it through the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice block by Horry at the end of the half to waste one of the Nugz time outs.

Spurs- 50
Nugz- 41

And Timmy's only played 5 minutes 

Manu's Amazing Stats:

Minutes- 16 
Field Goals- 8-15 
3 Pointers- 1-3 
Free Throws- 2-2 
Rebounds- 6 
Assists- 3 
Turn Overs- 1
Fouls- 1
Points- 19


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the very begging and very end and our bigs ecpsecaily duncans foul trouble and our shot descions were bad but our great d some spirts of runs and manus great play and our bench let us stay in the gm and be up by 9. good thing is that duncan has barly played and has 4 pts so hes smart so look for him to do well in the 3rd and 4th plus he wont be as tired. hopefully we can keep it up and more


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I am not sure if they can recount the 6th Man of the Year balloting or not, but I think they should. Manu dominated the first half and kept us in this game. Not only Manu, but our entire bench showed the depth that we really do have because they beat down the "hottest team in the league" without one of the top 3 players in the league for most of the first half.


Our defense was also stellar, especially in that second quarter, and kept Denver (and their crowd) from getting in a groove. We gave it up a little at the end there, but I am very pleased with the first half. I mean, I know this is redundant, but our bench trounced Denver's starters. Considering the fact that Tim played something like 6 minutes in the first half, I am very happy.


We have to come out in the second half and sustain the run at the beginning, just like we had to do in the 1st half, but hopefully we will do it better this time. They will have their crowd back in it, so they will make one big push right at the start of the second half. Hopefully we keep playing the same defense that we have been playing, and a fully rested Tim Duncan comes in and controls the second half and takes the crowd right out of it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> NBA.COM says 7 min and 17 points.


Well I think they're wrong because Gino just now has 19 points and he's played 16 minutes.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I didn't get to comment on Tim's third "foul", but I nearly threw my TV through the window when I saw that. I mean, come on Leon. Pretend like you are actually TRYING to be an objective part of the game, rather than controlling it. I am not all for conspiracy theories, so I don't think he has something against the Spurs, I just think he is an idiot.




(WHEW....that felt good)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Guth said:


> Oh yeah, and I didn't get to comment on Tim's third "foul", but I nearly threw my TV through the window when I saw that. I mean, come on Leon. Pretend like you are actually TRYING to be an objective part of the game, rather than controlling it. I am not all for conspiracy theories, so I don't think he has something against the Spurs, I just think he is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah. I usually don't yell at the officials that much, but damn, what a terrible call that was. Kenyon Martin really fooled the official on that one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> Oh yeah, and I didn't get to comment on Tim's third "foul", but I nearly threw my TV through the window when I saw that. I mean, come on Leon. Pretend like you are actually TRYING to be an objective part of the game, rather than controlling it. I am not all for conspiracy theories, so I don't think he has something against the Spurs, I just think he is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me paranoid then, but Timmy getting 3 fouls in 5 minutes? That's not rite.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, we have to play steady the rest of this half. I'm sure George Karl made defensive a huge point of focus during the half time speech, so we need to convert on these offensive opportunities the first time instead of the second/third time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Single coverage on Duncan to start the half off.





Damn, another TO by Mohammed. What the hell is this guy doing?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

do yall think duncan is hurting


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Single coverage on Duncan to start the half off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another one! He's really racken them up.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TO's are killing us right now. 




Time to bring in Manu. The lead is down to 6.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

and here comes the run how will we react


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> do yall think duncan is hurting


hurting from 8 minutes of play? I doubt it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> And another one! He's really racken them up.





Sean Elliot has brought up a good point though, that Mohammed is banging down there, and it's effecting Camby and Martin.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Maaaaaaannnuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ginobilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu overrated......give me a ****ing break. This guy is a huge difference maker.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice job by parker taking it over


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:dead: officating


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Tim is having a terrible, what's wrong with him? Is the Denver trio of Nene, Camby and Martin really that effective on him?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our third qt play was terrible, so horrible we have to win this gm, its so important. duncan needs to figure out whats wrong and fix it, i think its all mental. get manu and barry involved


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tim Duncan. What the ****? 




It's hard to imagine us winning this game with him throwing up brick. He has absolutely ruined our offense in that third quarter.




Too many damn TO's, too many damn missed free throws. We still have a lead somehow, but it won't last long with Duncan hurling up bricks.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

do the refs think kmart is duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> do the refs think kmart is duncan


The way they're playing must have confuse the refs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope duncans ankle is ok and if it is, wtf is his problem i guess every one has an off gm but this is so huge timeout denver only up by 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i hope duncans ankle is ok and if it is, wtf is his problem i guess every one has an off gm but this is so huge timeout denver only up by 4


denver only up by 4? Dear God! lol I'm glad that's a typo :wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BIG SHOT BOB!!!!! Got the steal and the three!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horry with another three!!!!! Spurs up 10, 75-65!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rober horry with 2 big shots back to an 8pt lead


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

denver gets the ball?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As a Laker fan, I just want to say god I miss Horry. :brokenhea


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a pathetic foul. What a little *****. Kick his sorry poor sport *** out of here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes!!!!!!!!!!! manu and duncan clutch
anthony is ejected flagrent foul

hopefully this will rap it up


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Serves him right, that classless little punk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That was a pathetic foul. What a little *****. Kick his sorry poor sport *** out of here.


Damn rite! That was totally uncalled for. The little ****er!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

some punks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> As a Laker fan, I just want to say god I miss Horry. :brokenhea


I can see why. The man's well passed his prime, but his clutchness is still the best in the league.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just want to thank Anthony for helping to ensure that the Spurs win tonight. It means a lot to us fans.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we take hca back and 2-1 series lead


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Carmelo just gave a hard foul. Was it flagrant? I am not so sure. I think the effect of two players making hard swats at Manu and Buckner smacking him in the face is what made the contact really bad. Maybe it was a flagrant, but the result from the contact was more due to Buckner.

At least this time when Manu fell he was legitimately popped.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Carmelo just gave a hard foul. Was it flagrant? I am not so sure. I think the effect of two players making hard swats at Manu and Buckner smacking him in the face is what made the contact really bad. Maybe it was a flagrant, but the result from the contact was more due to Buckner.
> 
> At least this time when Manu fell he was legitimately popped.



I think the view from backcourt looked pretty damn flagrant to me. He hacked his face, then with his left hand pushed him hard. I'd say that it was hard enough and stupid enough that he will be suspended for the next game.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, does that ever feel good. The way Denver played that game and the way their fans acted really disgusted me and made this win so much sweeter. I don't know what it is about some teams, but Denver consistently finds themselves in chippy situations. Last year against Minnesota there were all sorts of fights, and now this. I'll just let you figure out the common denominator there. But hey, we did win, so I should be happy now and talk about our win. I really just wanted to go on that little rant and get it off my chest.



Well, it was an ugly game, but we got it done. There were countless errors from both teams, whether it was a turnover, a foul or a missed free throw, it seemed whatever the team could do wrong, it did. But in the end, our defense just held on for too long and we (eventually) got the buckets down the stretch that we needed. There is not a ton to be thrilled about in this game, but we got the win, which is thrilling enough itself.



I am really worried about Tim. I don't think the foul trouble in the first half is a symptom of anything, but that second half really was awful. That ankle must be bothering him still, because not only is he missing all of those shots, he is missing all of those shots SHORT. That tells me that he can't quite get that push off of it that he needs to.



As bad as Tim was, Manu and Robert Horry were just that good. No one was great in the second half, but those two were the closest that we had. Manu made some big free throws and at least one big 3 pointer and Bob...what can you really say about Big Shot Bob? Big steals, big defense, and his namesake, Big Shots. He still has it and he is bringing it right now.



Props to the rest of our bench as well. Guys like Beno Udrih, Brent Barry and Rasho Nesterovic did not play great, but they contributed where they needed to and gave us at least a little spark where we needed it. I was especially impressed with Beno. With Tony being a virtual no-show, he came in and ran the offense and played good enough defense to be a major factor tonight. Looks like Pop made a pretty good decision putting him on the roster, huh?



Overall, a terrible game, but a great win. I will take whatever I can get, so that now we can move onto the next game


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gutsy win for yall tonight. Duncan struggled but still came out with the victory.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pop is in the inter view room- seemed happy about the win and didnt say duncan was hurting and said that he didnt think melo ment to hurt manu


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That was a pathetic foul. What a little *****. Kick his sorry poor sport *** out of here.






That's sickening. You know that phrase "Sore losers"? Well, that applied to those three Nuggets players on that play, because that was completely uncalled for. First off, Buckner throws a fist at Manu's head. Second, Caremelo does a two hand shove to the guy after Buckner's fist. Third, Kenyon Martin raises up his shoulder and puts it into Manu as Manu is falling. 




Oh well. I understand why they did it. They were frustrated that Manu was tearing them a new *** hole, and they took it out on him on that play.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

karl- hes confident that he can win gm 4 and think that it will be good cause will be a best of 3 series and thinks anything can happen. karl dising manu bigtime and dising the refs 
he says bowen gets away with stuff


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's sickening. You know that phrase "Sore losers"? Well, that applied to those three Nuggets players on that play, because that was completely uncalled for. First off, Buckner throws a fist at Manu's head. Second, Caremelo does a two hand shove to the guy after Buckner's fist. Third, Kenyon Martin raises up his shoulder and puts it into Manu as Manu is falling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happend? Oh and by the way, congrats on 7,000 posts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Anybody hear George Karl? This guy is crying oceans. 



He's complaining about the officials, and he's complaining that Manu "puts his head down and runs into them". He complained about Bruce Bowen getting away with stuff, he complained about Earl Boykins not getting respect. Again, I understand it. They are frustrated. Let them complain, and we'll play some ball.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kmart-gives respect to the spurs and says the nuggets wil be ready for mon. says duncan didnt do well cause of foul trouble and couldnt get in a rythm


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Anybody here George Karl? This guy is crying oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> He's complaining about the officials, and he's complaining that Manu "puts his head down and runs into them". He complained about Bruce Bowen getting away with stuff, he complained about Earl Boykins not getting respect. Again, I understand it. They are frustrated. Let them complain, and we'll play some ball.


He is rite about the reffs. They were just awfule. Although, I think they were worse for the Spurs (see: my Duncan Conspiracy Theory )


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> What happend? Oh and by the way, congrats on 7,000 posts.




I gave a description of the play in that post you quoted. 





It was late in the game, and Manu had an open lane to the bucket and three Nuggets players collapsed on him, Buckner, Anthony, and Martin. Buckner had a blatant hard foul, balling up his fist and just throwing it at Manu. Second, Carmelo puts two hands on Manu and shoves him, and this directly after Buckner's hard reach in. Thrid, this one I'm probably overblowing, but as Manu is falling, Martin kind of raises up his shoulder at Manu since Manu was falling into him. 



I think Carmelo ended up getting ejected.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu- saying that his role is diffrent but he says he plays around the same min. and its ok he knows why, says melo is just a hard foul and no biggie, says this is a team win


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I gave a description of the play in that post you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Carmelo got ejected, but I didn't see Buckner or Martin really do anything.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan-gives credit to nuggets but says hes helping them by missing shots he can miss so its just the bad gm,


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yeah Carmelo got ejected, but I didn't see Buckner or Martin really do anything.


kmart got him good


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thoughts on the game:




Manu was absolutely great. Duncan sucked, flat out plain and simple. He needs to take Manu out for dinner and give him a foot rub, because Manu bailed his *** out. Our bench was so good tonight. Of course, there was Manu, who was a one-man show out there, but Horry also had two humongous shots, after Martin got up in his face. I'm so happy that we came away with a win despite the fact that Duncan was as bad as he's ever been, and Parker didn't do anything either. Our defense is just so dominant. I know you guys are like "Come on Koko, say something that's not so obvious", but that is the story of this series. We have killed Denver's offense, and only in game 1 our offense wasn't on a level to win. If it wasn't for Manu, we would have been lucky to score 60 points. 



The story of the night is obviously Manu, who is a bad mutha. Check the stats on Manu in this series:


24 PPG - 5.7 RPG - 3.3 APG



And that's only in 29 minutes per game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Yeah Carmelo got ejected, but I didn't see Buckner or Martin really do anything.






Martin didn't really do anything wrong, but Buckner had a pretty blatant hard foul on that play as well. I originally thought Buckner was going to get punished for it, because he had his fist balled up and went down pretty hard on him. Oh well though. I'm not going to make a big deal out of it, although I probably already have. We won, I'm happy, and Manu is OK. That's the most important things. However, if Manu would have got hurt on that play.....


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

people forget parker is still young and thats half of reason hes inconsictent but i look for him to be alot better in gm 4, we saw glimpes of it tonight


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon got into position to take a charge. Because of that, he couldn't move until the play was over.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon got into position to take a charge. Because of that, he couldn't move until the play was over.





Yeah, Martin really didn't do anything wrong. My emotions were flowing so my perspective on the play was warped. I'm still bothered by Carmelo and Buckner though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Anybody hear George Karl? This guy is crying oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> He's complaining about the officials, and he's complaining that Manu "puts his head down and runs into them". He complained about Bruce Bowen getting away with stuff, he complained about Earl Boykins not getting respect. Again, I understand it. They are frustrated. Let them complain, and we'll play some ball.



Yeah, give me a break. :boohoo: Manu plays smart basketball, and knows how to draw fouls. Thats not agianst the rules, it's just smart basketball. 

Karl and Anthony can cry about it together on the bench in the next game.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

great win for the guys...like i said before manu is the 2nd best player on this team..and tonite he was the first.

btw.. anyone else think the refs bailed the nuggets out on numerous occasions?


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

People who say Manu is overated obviously have there head so far up there arse it would be time to make a little prothole in the stomach so they can still see.

Manu is just amazing.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Good to see that there is always a guy to step up when needed . Not only one in this case , but at least 2 , since Horry hit a couple of big shots down the stretch . Now I'm pretty confident that not only Duncan but Parker will play alot better in the next game .


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> karl- hes confident that he can win gm 4 and think that it will be good cause will be a best of 3 series and thinks anything can happen. karl dising manu bigtime and dising the refs
> he says bowen gets away with stuff


Yeah, the exact quote from Karl was...

``I'm going to put in on tape and show my son how to play basketball -- just put your head down and run into people,'' Nuggets coach George Karl said. ``I guess that's a new brand of basketball. It's not very pretty. He just goes in there and throws his arms up in the air and throws his elbows at us. He hits you as much as you hit him.''

Pretty poor attitude, if you ask me. Karl has no one to blame for this loss but his own team, and the truth is that Ginobilli didn't start drawing fouls till he was in the game for awhile. He came in and hit shots, period. 

I'm really surprised how the Nuggets are responding to this adversity. I would expect them to be more professional about things and they aren't. 

That said, this series is over. When Duncan goes 5-19 and only plays 27 minutes and you can't win, you probably shouldn't show up. You guys have done a great job eliminating our fastbreak and you're the best defensive team in the league, but I'm very disappointed with the lack of movement in the Nuggets' offense. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

any news or any one no when the nba will anounce melo getting suspended, with the marks of karl i wouldnt be surprise if he got a fine


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Yeah, the exact quote from Karl was...
> 
> ``I'm going to put in on tape and show my son how to play basketball -- just put your head down and run into people,'' Nuggets coach George Karl said. ``I guess that's a new brand of basketball. It's not very pretty. He just goes in there and throws his arms up in the air and throws his elbows at us. He hits you as much as you hit him.''
> 
> ...






Good to know that someone associated with Denver has some class to them. I really commend you, Rodney, for being able to look at this game objectively, rather than complaining and making excuses like some people (fans of all teams) are prone to do. I would only hope that if we were in the same situation that you are in, we would show the same amount of class that you have.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> any news or any one no when the nba will anounce melo getting suspended, with the marks of karl i wouldnt be surprise if he got a fine


You are being delusional if you think he will get suspended for it. It was a hard foul, maybe flagrant, but certainly not flagrant enough to earn immediate suspension. I think Buckner's shot to the face was the cause of the fall more then anything.

Do you realize how many flagrant fouls there are in a year? Almost all of them go without suspension


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Yeah, the exact quote from Karl was...
> 
> ``I'm going to put in on tape and show my son how to play basketball -- just put your head down and run into people,'' Nuggets coach George Karl said. ``I guess that's a new brand of basketball. It's not very pretty. He just goes in there and throws his arms up in the air and throws his elbows at us. He hits you as much as you hit him.''
> 
> ...



It is pretty mind boggling. Instead of moving the ball around and picking their spots, Denver seems to be satisfied with doing nothing but isolations the whole game. That's one of the main reason's Carmelo has struggled, because of instead of running him off screens, Denver is just giving him the ball on the wing and saying "Go get him." 



While I think the Spurs' defense is just too much for Denver's offense, the series is not over yet. San Antonio seems to have problems maintaining a high level of play, so if they come out sluggish in game 4, Denver could tie this this thing at 2.


----------

